# Looking For Some Fullfillment/Low Startup Companies!



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello everyone, long time no see! Some of you may remember me, others will not. My clothing line got put on the back burner for a while but now that I have a little extra time & money I need t get this off the ground!

Here is my situation.

I have 12 tshirt designs. Most are 3 color front/ 3 color back/ with a printed tag.

I need to buy some stock to begin with, around 200 shirts. 20 or so of each design. I have armtags that need to be put on as well (arm tags are already made, just need to be sewn on).

After the first order, all the setup fee's and such would be paid for and I would like to have it on a fulfillment basis. I would be fine with a monthly fee of some sort or a little higher per shirt.

What does anyone know? What can I do? Who can help!?

I look forward to the replies, and its good to be back with the t-shirtforums community. 

-Tim
MzM


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

hey tim, i'm also on this path at the moment. I've been researching a lot on the forums and what i've found are more options (headache, but the good kind)

Your options are pretty much the same as mine, which are:

1. Get local/online printers/assemblers to print and tag and sew your retail ready product. Once that's ready, send it to a fulfillment company to dropship it to your customers.

2. Find a company ie. printmojo, skreened, gafy, or tagless to do A-Z for you. (tagless has stopped their fulfillment process btw). 

Here's where you'll need to research based on your own costings. Post up your findings here, maybe we can exchange info towards our goals. Good luck.


----------



## LynxFulfillment (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello,
Your questions are the same that most startup/early phase businesses face. Finding the right suppliers can be tough and so I have a bit of advice for you.

As you already know the options are - go with a print on demand type service; print the shirts and fulfill yourself; or have the shirts printed and a fulfillment company warehouse and ship the product. All options have the good and bad points. This doesn't get you anywhere, so it's better to ask yourself what your goal is. If your goal is to simply setup shop and not be involved much at all then the print on demand is the best option. If you want to keep full control than the do it yourself is the best option. If you would like to keep the creative and the management, but lose the headaches a fulfillment company is the best option. 

Many fulfillment providers (not speaking of the printers) will often cut a break to startup/early phase businesses. After all, they only grow their business if you grow yours. Remember, do not sign a long term contract. And make sure that they guarantee their service. 

I hope this helps.


----------

